# Expanding solar panel rack



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

I just recently aquired 6 BP 3061 panels and now in the process of expanding our existing solar panel rack to hold them. We used 2" galv water pipe for strength, longevity and simplicity, just ordered the pipe cut to length and have the ends threaded, use "T"s and 90s and screw together.
I used ProSolar products RoofTrac for the rails and the mid and end clamps to hold the panels down.


----------

